# altea



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

altea 

thoughts on this area would be appreciated is it secure and safe for living long term thanks in advance julia


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Altea is lovely , my sister had a place there , it has a really nice old town , also quite near to Benidorm for a night out !

Not sure about security , as I live nearer Alicante , but I dont remember my sister having any problems , but that was about 8 years ago !

Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

tonymar said:


> Altea is lovely , my sister had a place there , it has a really nice old town , also quite near to Benidorm for a night out !
> 
> Not sure about security , as I live nearer Alicante , but I dont remember my sister having any problems , but that was about 8 years ago !
> 
> Cheers Tony Agost Alicante


thanks tony do you know how far it is from actually benidorm is it walking distance we are coming over in april to pick a apartment but was leaning more to la cala finestrat but saw some nice ones for rent in altea x


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

neil1962 said:


> thanks tony do you know how far it is from actually benidorm is it walking distance we are coming over in april to pick a apartment but was leaning more to la cala finestrat but saw some nice ones for rent in altea x


Well it would be a long walk !!

No better if you hire a car , its not that close , I have been to cala finestrat a while back its a nice place , quite touristy though ! I guess there would be good night life etc !

That is much nearer to Benidorm 

Cheers Tony


----------



## neil1962 (Feb 25, 2015)

tonymar said:


> Well it would be a long walk !!
> 
> No better if you hire a car , its not that close , I have been to cala finestrat a while back its a nice place , quite touristy though ! I guess there would be good night life etc !
> 
> ...


lol oh i cant drive wrong side of the road thanks think we will stick to la cala like the whole feeling of the area thanks for your advice julia


----------

